

Current Status of the Deep Space Network - seanherron
http://eyes.nasa.gov/dsn/data/dsn.xml

======
seanherron
There also is a nice web GUI that NASA JPL published on top of the XML feed:
[http://eyes.nasa.gov/dsn/dsn.html](http://eyes.nasa.gov/dsn/dsn.html)

